# Timing and throttle linkage on 1980 Johnson 55 hp



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I posted on another post about buying the older sea nymph fishing machine. Sorting through the engine issues and have question setting the timing. I really don’t know what I am doing(timing on this engine), but will figure out with some help from you guys and google. All new fuel lines, carb kits, engine wire harness, plugs, have the new impeller.
I couldn’t find any utube videos of setting timing on this particular engine and the only outboard I ever timed is my 9.9. I posted some pics of mine. Question 1.The adjustment screw I’m pointing to the left I believe is the idle timing, should it be set before TDC when idling at 7-800 rpm? Question 2 Also is this screw also to adjust the idle? If not where do I adjust the idle?I know it adjust the idle timing because I did it today with some improvement in throttle response.
I’m pretty sure the screw to right I’m pointing to is timing advance or WOT timing limit? Question 3 My engine has written on it, “timing advance 19 degrees” how do you set that?
I did it today while turning the engine over and WOT. I realize I may be doing this all wrong.
After attempting to set timing as posted I put a timing light on it while running and it stayed on TDC with increased idle speed and all linkage attached. I expected the timing to gradually advance as I increased throttle with the fast idle lever.
Any help or the correct steps to setting the timing is appreciated


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Harry, the screw you're referencing in the first 2 pics is an idle stop screw. In the third pic the fastener with the rubber stop & locking nut is your wide open throttle timing stop. I'll take a shot at explaining this but you'll need the pick-up timing to set up the linkage correctly. I'll look up the spec & post more on the set-up & timing later this morning. Mike


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Harry, the screw you're referencing in the first 2 pics is an idle stop screw. In the third pic the fastener with the rubber stop & locking nut is your wide open throttle timing stop. I'll take a shot at explaining this but you'll need the pick-up timing to set up the linkage correctly. I'll look up the spec & post more on the set-up & timing later this morning. Mike


Thanks. Always appreciate you sharing your knowledge and assisting me and others.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

PM sent


----------

